# EMBALSES.NET > General >  A los señores moderadores del foro

## Tal vez algún dia...

Pues si, es verdad que se puede. También se puede editar las "citas" de registrados, como veis.


Probando uno dos

----------


## Luján

> Hola, deberían de saber, que un usuario "no registrado" cualquiera puede editar mensajes que no sean los propios.
> Esto es posible que les haya causado algún trastorno si algún troll le ha dado por meter cizaña y poner lio en el post de otra persona.
> Pruébenlo.
> Bonito foro e interesante, que pasen una feliz Navidad.


Buenas.

Gracias por la información. Procederemos a revisar este asunto, pero realmente me cuesta creerlo.

Por lo que he leído desde que se abrió la escritura a los no registrados, no hay mensajes editados por alguien que no haya sido su autor o el grupo de moderadores.

Los mensajes editados quedan marcados como tal, y podemos ver las diferentes versiones.

EDIT:

Ya lo he comprobado.

Los no registrados tan sólo pueden editar mensajes de no registrados, nunca de los miembros registrados.

----------


## perdiguera

> Buenas.
> 
> Gracias por la información. Procederemos a revisar este asunto, pero realmente me cuesta creerlo.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ya lo he comprobado.
> 
> Los no registrados tan sólo pueden editar mensajes de no registrados, nunca de los miembros registrados.


Pues creo que se debería evitar, si fuese posible.

----------


## No Registrado

> Pues si, es verdad que se puede. También se puede editar las "citas" de registrados, como veis.


Pues si, es verdad que se puede. También se puede editar las "citas" de registrados, como veis.

----------


## sergi1907

Evidentemente se debería corregir, ya que un No registrado con mala intención podría piratear a otro que intervenga de forma correcta.

Muchas gracias por la información.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Efectivamente, precisamente eso es lo que yo quería decir, y eso es lo que a mi entender no es correcto, pues cualquier otro no registrado, podria tesgiversar estas mismas palabras que yo escribo y causar un malentendido, no obstante, si Vd o Vds consideran que es correcto, un servidor también.





> Evidentemente se debería corregir, ya que un No registrado con mala intención podría piratear a otro que intervenga de forma correcta.
> 
> Muchas gracias por la información.
> 
> Un saludo


Si, pero si alguien quiere realmente que no se tergiversen sus palabras, bien puede registrarse.

En ningún momento se pide que sus datos sean verídicos, aunque es de bien nacidos que así lo sean.

Se comentará con el Administrador la posibilidad de imposibilitar la edición de los mensajes de no-registrados.

----------


## ben-amar

Creo que es correcta la queja de este "no registrado y que se deberia evitar tal posibilidad. Considero que le asiste la razon.

----------


## ben-amar

> O quedarse callado  ¿?¿?¿?ufghfljhglhglgl


No hace falta quedarse callado, ni nadie lo quiere pero mientras se soluciona o se intenta solucionar esa opcion, no creo que suponga ningun trauma el registrarse.
Es lo que ha querido decir, para evitar que nadie manipule su mensaje

----------


## pevema

Hola Luján o cualquier otro moderador del foro, creo que deberiais revisar este hilo del foro pues alguien por ahi está haciendo como que edita vuestros mensajes con otros un poco  inadecuados.

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Tienes razon Pevema, gracias por el aviso

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján o cualquier otro moderador del foro, creo que deberiais revisar este hilo del foro pues alguien por ahi está haciendo como que edita vuestros mensajes con otros un poco  inadecuados.
> 
> Un saludo


Lo que hace no es editar los mensajes de los registrados, sino editar las citas que de esos mensajes hay en mensajes de no registrados.

Un no registrado no puede editar mensajes de registrados pero, al igual que cualquiera, puede editar aquella parte citada en su mensaje.

----------


## pevema

> Lo que hace no es editar los mensajes de los registrados, sino editar las citas que de esos mensajes hay en mensajes de no registrados.
> 
> Un no registrado no puede editar mensajes de registrados pero, al igual que cualquiera, puede editar aquella parte citada en su mensaje.


Si Luján , ya se que solo era vuestras citas lo que se podia editar, pero ya  por que lo ha editado Ben-Amar, si no hubieses visto lo desagrables que eran las citas de vuestros mensajes. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Si Luján , ya se que solo era vuestras citas lo que se podia editar, pero ya  por que lo ha editado Ben-Amar, si no hubieses visto lo desagrables que eran las citas de vuestros mensajes.
> 
> Un saludo


Ya lo he visto, amigo, ya lo he visto.

----------


## REEGE

*A todos desearos de corazón que el nuevo año que empieza ésta noche, os depare mucha salud...
Creo que es lo verdaderamente importante, que éste grupo humano siga siendolo, comparta vivencias, viajes, ratos de soledad en casa y la vida sea mejor!!
Desde que os conocí, mis días son más importantes y os estoy eternamente agradecido.
De corazón FELIZ AÑO NUEVO y SUERTE PARA TODOS.*

----------


## jlois

> *A todos desearos de corazón que el nuevo año que empieza ésta noche, os depare mucha salud...
> Creo que es lo verdaderamente importante, que éste grupo humano siga siendolo, comparta vivencias, viajes, ratos de soledad en casa y la vida sea mejor!!
> Desde que os conocí, mis días son más importantes y os estoy eternamente agradecido.
> De corazón FELIZ AÑO NUEVO y SUERTE PARA TODOS.*


Lo suscribo literalmente, hasta la última palabra.

----------


## FEDE

> *A todos desearos de corazón que el nuevo año que empieza ésta noche, os depare mucha salud...
> Creo que es lo verdaderamente importante, que éste grupo humano siga siendolo, comparta vivencias, viajes, ratos de soledad en casa y la vida sea mejor!!
> Desde que os conocí, mis días son más importantes y os estoy eternamente agradecido.
> De corazón FELIZ AÑO NUEVO y SUERTE PARA TODOS.*


Yo también lo suscribo, además añado que nos falte el trabajo, que ya llevo una semana parado  :Embarrassment:  y la cosa está muy mala.

Un fuerte abrazo para todos y que se os cumplan vuestros deseos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Yo también lo suscribo, además añado que nos falte el trabajo, que ya llevo una semana parado  y la cosa está muy mala.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo para todos y que se os cumplan vuestros deseos


Será que NO nos falte el trabajo, ¿no? porque lo contrario, por mi parte, ya es así. Oficialmente, desde hace 2 horas y 35 minutos  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Será que NO nos falte el trabajo, ¿no? porque *lo contrario, por mi parte, ya es así. Oficialmente, desde hace 2 horas y 35 minutos*


¿No j*das?... Pues anda que empiezas bien el año entonces  :Frown:

----------


## FEDE

> Será que NO nos falte el trabajo, ¿no? porque lo contrario, por mi parte, ya es así. Oficialmente, desde hace 2 horas y 35 minutos


Así es Luján, mi deseo es que NO nos falte trabajo, se ve que me comí el NO, con respecto a lo que comentas de que ya es oficialmente lo siento de verdad  :Frown: 

Un abrazo y Feliz 2012.

----------


## ben-amar

Lujan y yo hemos entrado los 2, a la misma hora en el mismo club (el de los parados); por lo demas, suscribo tambien lo dicho por Reege.
Un abrazo a todos y FELIZ 2012.
¡Menos mal que, segun dicen algunos, este año sera el ultimo. Ya veremos como acaba el mundo.

----------


## REEGE

Luján, Ben-amar... y mi señora se unen al club al empezar el año... *A POR LOS 6MILLONES DE RAJOY!!*!!!!!
Los recortes y privatizaciones en el Sescam han traido éste nuevo año que mis días lejos de María Fresnedas desaparezcan!!!
Aunque hubiese preferido que siga a esos 100kms de mi, pero trabajando...
Espero que pronto la llamen de algún otro Hospital... se fastidio por ahora el reportaje de Peñarroya!! :Frown: 
Un saludo a todos en el día despúes.
Y a ésto le llaman salir de la crisis... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Lo siento mucho Luján, María y Ángel :Frown: 

Yo hace unos meses que también me quedé en el paro, al final estos señores van a conseguir que todos estemos ahí dentro de un tiempo.

----------


## Luján

Pues nada,

Habrá que pensar en, entre todos nosotros, montar una consultoría técnica del agua, y brindar nuestros servicios a los encargados de gestionar las aguas del país.

Total, donde hay 640 asesores, caben 644 , ¿no?  :Wink:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

¡Feliz año nuevo 2012 a todos! espero que hayás pasado unas felices fiestas y lo mas importante, que disfruteis con vuestra familia este año 2012 como si fuera el "ultimo"
Un abrazo

----------


## jlois

Yo no diría como si fuera el último , sino como el primero del resto de nuestra vida, deseando lo mejor de lo mejor a todos y cada uno de vosotros y de los vuestros y esperando que de una u otra forma, todo comience a tirar hacia delante...y si hemos de hacerlo nosotros mismos ( que en realidad siempre hemos sido quienes lo hemos hecho), así será. Me niego a creer que unos pocos ( y no quiero decir quienes, aunque todos sepamos de quien hablo), sean quienes se estén lucrando de las miserias de los demás y que se salgan de rositas de todo este problema que ellos mismos han creado...me niego a creer que el mundo se quede en silencio y a la espera de los acontecimientos.

Sólo espero y deseo que los cambios que nos afecten a todos sean en todo caso lo más positivo y beneficioso para que ...sencillamente, podamos sonreir en nuestro día a día.

----------


## frfmfrfm

NO ME GUSTA NADA LOS QUE PREFIEREN LOS NÚMEROS ANTES QUE A LAS PERSONAS.
No se que decir más, estoy con ustedes.
Un abrazo con todo mi cariño.

----------


## perdiguera

Me da mucha pena leer que hay muchos miembros recientemente incorporados al paro. Son los tiempos que corren, dicen algunos; contra eso yo me rebelo y lucho porque no sea así.
Ninguno de los que nos dirigen, políticamente hablando, saben lo que es el paro, de hecho cuando pierden la poltrona se han habilitado un puesto que les permite medrar el tiempo suficiente hasta que llegue su nueva oportunidad.
Fijaros en los recortes que ha hecho el nuevo gobierno: el inicio del inicio, según la vicepresidenta. Han afectado a la clase trabajadora media, fundamentalmente. Ellos no se han recortado nada. Es un, otro, acto de despropósito más.
Bueno que espero que encontréis pronto trabajo, al menos antes de que se os acabe el paro.
Un abrazo a todos y feliz año.

----------


## perdiguera

> Pues nada,
> 
> Habrá que pensar en, entre todos nosotros, montar una consultoría técnica del agua, y brindar nuestros servicios a los encargados de gestionar las aguas del país.
> 
> Total, donde hay 640 asesores, caben 644 , ¿no?


Estoy seguro que esos cuatro asesores se notarían mucho más que los otros. Y harían mejor trabajo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

> Habrá que pensar en, entre todos nosotros, montar una consultoría técnica del agua


Cuenta con mi ayuda por Sevilla para lo que te haga falta Luján y a los demás.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por vuestros comentarios, tengo ya concertada una entrevista de trabajo para esta semana.
Ya os informare. Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## Luján

Gracias por vuestras animosas palabas.

Hoy acabo de tener una entrevista, gracias a mi hermano, en la empresa en la que trabaja. No ha sido, para nada, mi mejor entrevista, además de tener un gran problema: el puesto de trabajo sería aquí en Canarias, a 2500Km de mi actual casa en Valencia....

Iremos viendo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Gracias por vuestros comentarios, tengo ya concertada una entrevista de trabajo para esta semana.
> Ya os informare. Un abrazo para todos.


Espero que tengas suerte, Luján, y consigas el puesto. Aunque me parece que con que haya justicia será suficiente. Lo mismo digo para el resto de foreros en esa situación.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Espero y deseo que todos tengáis suerte con las entrevistas.
Como dice los terrines que haya justicia bastaría.

----------


## Comizo

Lamentable la situación de paro por la que estais pasando algunas personas del foro, más en éstas fechas. A mi mujer hace ya 17 años sufrió un ERE en éstas fechas y fué terrible.

 Pero, de verdad, a pesar de la que está cayendo, el mundo no se acaba, y tarde o temprano se os solucionará la situación. Y deseo que sea pronto.

 Y acentúo lo de "lamentable", porque acabo de leer que  en el decretazo de el Viernes, no se nos ha dicho que se ha aumentado de forma brutal el capital para avalar entidades financieras en estado crítico. Lo cual me parece inaceptable habiendo sido ellos en gran parte causantes de ésta situación. 
Vamos a pagar la crisis los trabajadores y con parte de lo que nos van a sacar van a rescatar o a avalar a los poderosos. Privatizar las ganacias, socializar las pérdidas; muy liberal no veo yo esa medida, no.

Lo dicho, deseo de verdad que se os soluciones la situación actual.

Saludos

----------


## albertillovernel

Lamento oir tan malas noticias por el foro. Intuía hace meses que la situación económica/laboral iría por derroteros así en 2012, y lo confirmé el pasado 20 de Noviembre, pero me da rabia pensar que, en un contexto reducido y específico de quienes sentimos curiosidad y respeto por el agua, ya esté tocando tan de cerca. Indica una *total falta de sensibilidad de las autoridades* por aquello que asegura la vida y el resto de las actividades humanas.
Un abrazo y tenéis mi apoyo para difundir esta situación entre todas aquellas personas con quienes tengo contacto.

----------

